# what are you smoking out of?



## Ghettobird209 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bong, two perks, slitted downstep, ice catcher


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2013)

empty beer can converted into pipe.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2013)

Plastic straw


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Plastic straw


how in the fuck?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Plastic straw





UncleBuck said:


> how in the fuck?


With some tin foil in one hand and the plastic straw in your mouth (smoking oxy's)


----------



## Ghettobird209 (Feb 10, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> With some tin foil in one hand and the plastic straw in your mouth (smoking oxy's)
> View attachment 2519019


no wonder you from cali valley smokin oxy's fuckn twak everyone from here either smokin meth or popin oxy's, stop smokin em that jus makes you that worse.


----------



## Ghettobird209 (Feb 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Plastic straw


GTFO late


----------



## Ghettobird209 (Feb 10, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> With some tin foil in one hand and the plastic straw in your mouth (smoking oxy's)
> View attachment 2519019


why the fuck wuld you have some take a pic of you doing this is in the first place like its something cool?? tweaker


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2013)

Reality, from the end of a pin.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 18, 2013)

Ghettobird209 said:


> why the fuck wuld you have some take a pic of you doing this is in the first place like its something cool?? tweaker


Bwahahaha!!! You must have never heard of a google image search or checked out the picture of your self thread in toke in talk... That's not me! they asked how you smoke with a plastic straw. I don't smoke that shit!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 18, 2013)

Ghettobird209 said:


> no wonder you from cali valley smokin oxy's fuckn twak everyone from here either smokin meth or popin oxy's, stop smokin em that jus makes you that worse.


I'm in cali because I can grow some monsters here... seems like you have meth on your mind as you put it in your location.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Right now, Zig-Zag ultra thin, filled with Morning Glory.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Feb 18, 2013)

US Tubes build-a-bong HiSi ash catch, honey comb high flow bowl


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Feb 18, 2013)

Bwaaahahahaha gbird209 just saw ur location lol always called it molesto. nah but meth is all up in this bitch lol.


----------



## Firstoffallen (Feb 19, 2013)

PHX double perculated, ice catcher  Just broke my BLACK ash catcher but ill buy a new one soon ( by the way smoking pills depletes potency as well, if your gonna get high at least do it right)


----------



## ChiefAlot (Feb 19, 2013)

ive heard of handicap folks smoking roachs threw straws.. i thouight it was just a myth i guess ppl like inhaling plastic haha.i medicate witha vape bong or blunt sometimes a paper plane


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 19, 2013)

Glass with water... Can't do dry pipes anymore. Too much scorch for my throat


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 19, 2013)

Would you look at that?


----------



## dux (Feb 19, 2013)

Cheap old school here...Brass bat. 

It's about time I treat myself to a new smoke toy!
And smoking some thunder fuck( supposedly ) tasty!


----------



## Bluehillsmoker (Feb 19, 2013)

Keep it UGK all day, Swisher Sweet White Grape, with some good dro in it


----------



## Widow'smyKryptonite (Feb 21, 2013)

1 3/4ft bong with single four-arm perc, ice catch, and grav labs ash catcher!


----------



## Agley (Feb 21, 2013)

Well!!Smoking is not good for health and fitness.So we should be avoid the
smoking.Because smoking is a bad habit.It cause of the lungs cancer and
diseases.So i dont like the smoking.Exercise and morning walk is the best
solution to quit the smoking....


----------



## Jmayne Chronic (Feb 24, 2013)

.....i was sooo baked before i read this.....damngodit buzzkeeellllls


----------



## datguy (Feb 24, 2013)

Pile of assorted glass spoons, 1 fter although hate bong hits, Dutchs', Vapir 5.1 bat wing looking digi vap, Socket from the tool box haha. What ever gets the job done! All kinds of nifty hash and keif smoking devices


----------



## datguy (Feb 24, 2013)

Vapir bat wing thing haha


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 24, 2013)

v-tower...


----------



## Rjpartner (Feb 25, 2013)

4 paper joint after crushing an exam with a few classmates. ahhhh the life!!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 25, 2013)

datguy said:


> View attachment 2539884
> Vapir bat wing thing haha


Daaaaaamn...my buddy had one of these maybe eight years ago? Haven't seen one of these in a while. Pain in the ass to fuck with those loading disks.


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Feb 25, 2013)

The sickest oil reclaim


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 25, 2013)

David Goldstein rooster apparatus love that thing too


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 25, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> David Goldstein rooster apparatus love that thing too


you mother fucker.... hahahaha


----------



## Twitch (Feb 25, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Daaaaaamn...my buddy had one of these maybe eight years ago? Haven't seen one of these in a while. Pain in the ass to fuck with those loading disks.


hahah i had one about 8 years ago lol


----------



## ChiefAlot (Feb 25, 2013)

i had 1 of those piece of shit vapes too mine was called a voodo i think.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 25, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> hahah i had one about 8 years ago lol


Haha...David?


----------



## thegersman (Feb 25, 2013)

Extreme Q View attachment 2542623 click on pic


----------



## Twitch (Feb 26, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Haha...David?


no i wish i had a david, my buddy has a goldstein.... its amazing


----------



## cancer survivor (Mar 16, 2013)

i use a Flintstone's jelly glass circa 1977 and a safety pin to smoke excellent black hash! it works good and the hit is just the right size! party on brothers and sisters...


----------

